# Armored Dinosaur has a quick bite, oblivious to the danger



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Here's the Revell Ankylosaurus kit on the original Aurora two-part base, next to the Allosaurus' two-part base as well, to link up the erupting volcano scene. 

I haven't put the Allosaurus in the photos because you've seen it before, and also because the two dinosaurs are too close together when they're on their respective bases, like they're friends:hat:!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful job done on the armored dino and the bases really look great specially how ya did the Lava on the Allo's base:thumbsup:.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Nice work - the paint scheme you've chosen suits the kit well!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job Cro-Mag Man!...Love these oldie but goodie PS kits!

Tell me something, does the armor on his feet keep them from getting burned on the lava?

MMM


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow,that's a real cool base,does it come with thr revell anklo kit? If so do you have a pic of the original base? I never had that kit. Very cool display!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Moonman27 said:


> Wow,that's a real cool base,does it come with thr revell anklo kit? If so do you have a pic of the original base? I never had that kit. Very cool display!


The reissue armored dino comes with half a base.But try Steve at www.culttvman.com he might have the other part of the armored dinos base in stock.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for your kind compliments, guys, and I'm glad the photos came out OK. 

Dr. Brad - the colour scheme is from the TV series Walking With Dinosaurs. I didn't want to paint it brown like the box (and the plastic colour), so I used the colour scheme from Waliking With Dino's, though the CGI artist or sculptor who came up with the colours for the TV series may not have known what colour to choose so just guessed! 

MonsterModelMan - I don't think the soles of the feet were armoured, but the ground where it's walking is (supposed to be) hardened lava, not molten hot!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Moonman27 said:


> Wow,that's a real cool base,does it come with thr revell anklo kit? If so do you have a pic of the original base? I never had that kit. Very cool display!


Yes and no, Moonman27; the various Revell reissues of the Armored Dino have provided one half of the base, always the half without the volcano; all Revell reissues of the Allosaurus have provided no base parts at all. I've used the original Aurora bases in these photos.

But if you go to The Parts Pit, Parts Pit Mike and others have gone to some lengths to make all the missing/rare Prehistoric Scenes bases and base-halves available. So it's still possible to make the old dioramas, using the latest Revell reissues combined with the replacement bases from the Parts Pit for those base parts Revell has never provided.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

If you want to see what the bases look like, check this page on my site.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/arm.htm

As to the missing bases from the reissues.
Last I knew, Steve was out of stock, and no one has been able to contact Borealis who supplied the bases. Parts Pit Mike has even removed that page from his site (that, or I just can't find it anymore)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I stand corrected...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like! Great work!

Any way to get some side shots?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I like! Great work!
> 
> Any way to get some side shots?


 
Hope these help. Notice how close the figures are when they're on their bases; it's an issue with the whiole series - the creatures are all uncomfortably close in my view when the diorama is laid out.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool CMM!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That lava kooks superb!! Very nice glowing hot effect.

Chris.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Very Nice! The dinos and bases are fantastic! Did you use acrylic or enamel for painting?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I use enamels, ark undertaker; Humbrol enamels, and nothing else!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautifully lifelike! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I like that you chose to go with the Walking with Dinosaurs videos, as they chose the best colors over what has been seen, as you noted. Excellent series to use as reference. 

Of course, you could have asked the Dabbler, since he lived back then.:tongue:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Really nice builds!

I would love to start picking these kits up, had them all when I was a kid but I already have too many irons in the fire and I just took a look at the prices on ebay for vintage kits and parts.


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree that if you are just starting to get into obtaining the Aurora PS models they are certainly getting up there in prices, but just think what the prices will be like in another 5 to 10 years 

For those on a budget looking to start collecting PS models to try starting off picking up a few kits here and there and then pick up a few more slowly as you can afford them. Even if you have only picked up three or four over the next year or two at least you will be that much farther ahead and re-sale value will only go up.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I missed this thread from last year! I think adding the lava was great. Nice job, on the whole kite. 
Ya know I sold and still do sell a whole base for the armored dino. And it's for the Revell reissue cause they only had only half. I sell it for $15. Sold a bunch last year when Revell released the kit. Love this kit too! But mine didn't win anything at Wonderfest. 

Happy Aurora Trails! 
Chinxy! :dude:


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Chinxy thats great news. Would you also happen to offer a repro of the Allosaurus base?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Nope. Thought about doing that one but didn't. Sorry!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Museum quality dinos!


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Really cool take on the PS dinos!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Love the paint jobs very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> WOW! I missed this thread from last year! I think adding the lava was great. Nice job, on the whole kite.
> Ya know I sold and still do sell a whole base for the armored dino. And it's for the Revell reissue cause they only had only half. I sell it for $15. Sold a bunch last year when Revell released the kit. Love this kit too! But mine didn't win anything at Wonderfest.
> 
> Happy Aurora Trails!
> Chinxy! :dude:


Got a pic of the base that you sell? Is it solid resin or hollow cast?

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MonsterModelMan, yes I have a pick and yes it's sold. But it's really not that bad and not heavy. Just email your email and I'll send you a pic.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> WOW!
> Ya know I sold and still do sell a whole base for the armored dino. And it's for the Revell reissue cause they only had only half. I sell it for $15. Sold a bunch last year when Revell released the kit. Love this kit too! But mine didn't win anything at Wonderfest.
> 
> Happy Aurora Trails!
> Chinxy! :dude:


I thought you gave up on that?
If you plan to keep producing them, shoot me a link that I can put on my site.
I've had many requests for that the past 6-8 months or so. But once Borealis disappeared, I didn't have anywhere to direct people to.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for bringing back this thread-from-the-dead, Dinosaur Steve, and thanks once again to everyone for a new set of complimentary comments!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Just shot me an email at [email protected]. My website is www.chinxy.com but I haven't update it in 3 years. Going to do it this month though.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks very nice! Check out my little Stop Motion video featuring this same dino on the threads in the main fourm.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

yeah, really nice job on those! Sure there are more accurate dino kits out there, but none that look as cool as the Auroras!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

My son would go crazy for these dinos!! He built the Allisaurus a couple of years ago:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> Just shot me an email at [email protected]. My website is www.chinxy.com but I haven't update it in 3 years. Going to do it this month though.


Well hurry up! 
Seriously though, it will probably be a couple weeks before I get a chance to update my site as well.
I will check with you near that time to see if you have gotten anything up on your site about offering the base.

Bringing any more dinos to WF this year?
See you at the show.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - now that the snow has stopped and we can now get around again, I am going to pick up the resin today after work, so I will be pouring this weekend. And the first one will be going to you MonsterModelMan.  And I will be working on my website this weekend I hope.

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! :dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Just to let you all know, I made 4 and ones on the way to Monster Model Man (Bob). Bob should get it today or tomorrow. So that leaves 3. Anyone else interested in one? If not I'll put them on ebay. Now just to through dirt on myself and tell ya a funny! I was lazy when I poured them by not putting on my latex gloves and got resin on my skin on my hands. Now if you know anything about resin you know THAT HURTS! :drunk: And of course I remember after the fact from doing this last year about how hot they get! And scrubbing the resin after it's hard off your skin hurts too! So as my wife says - OK your dumb! :freak:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy,

Received the base...thanks! And I'm laughing that you made a funny...of course, it isn't funny at all...lesson learned? 

To think of all the pain you had just to make me a replacement base kinda makes me feel special!

Thanks again!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Bob - you are special! And by the way - I took your advise and fixed that seem and believe it or not - it actually looks better. Plus it wasn't that hard at all. Just like you said - Drimel! 
Lets see a pic when you get yours done OK?:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just wanted to publicly thank Chinxy for making the base available - Now I have absolutely no excuses for not building that kit! :freak:


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


>


Aaah, nothing better than a boy and his Dinosaur. Brings tears to your eyes 
Great pic!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I remember when my son William played with these kit and he even put together the bear. That was when he was 4 years old. He's just turned 18 on Wedn. :freak:

Well I've sold 3 more of the bases. But I have to say out of all the bases I sold last year (10) and the 3 I've sold in the past 2 weeks I had a first. One guy off of ebay said the base was junk. It's not thick enough. Well he sent an email saying it was junk so I refunded his $15. Now I could have simply just poured anther one that was thicker that would line up with the other base he has but oh well. So from now on when I pour them I'll make them thicker so it DOES line up with the other bases. :wave:
Well anyway!
By the way - there are 2 T-Rex's on ebay. I want one!:freak:

Happy Aurora Trails!


----------

